# Blues are here!!!!!!



## mrfisher (May 15, 2006)

Sound the alarm blues are here. Friend told me blues are running at rudee at sun down, so i went with my kids around 7:30 tonite and ..... BAM the came through hard and fast. 16 - 19" easily
:fishing:


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

My dad went down there and talked to one of the guys fishing out there and he said that they crushed them early afternoonish, think I might have to make a trip out there today. What where you catching them with?


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Fished the rail yesterday - almost everyone was catching on gotchas. Chartreuse with red head seemed like the hot color but I caught 5 and lost a few others on a red/white and a silver/red. Even saw a short flounder also on a gotcha.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Fished Rudee today from 0930 to 1245 and saw only one small flounder caught on a black and white Carolina skiff drifting in the middle. That was the only thing I saw caught. Spoke to one guy who who bragged about all the blues being caught yesterday, and went on to tell me he took home 80 just himself, and his neighbor even more. I wasn't there and certainly couldn't confirm any of it, but if it's true it is really a shame VMRC wasn't around when they should have been. 

Another thread was closed on this very issue, and I understand by reading it that it was getting kind of out of hand. I have caught fish when it was fast and furious and didn't realize I was one or two over till I got home, but 80?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Yea, 80 is crazy. I only use blues for live bait, so I would never have that problem. Mainly only keep a fish I can get some nice filets off of. Most know they're doing wrong, some make a simple mistake and forget to check the reg.s, but either way I'm convinced talking about it on the internet probably won't go too far. Usually turns into an argument. I have 0 internet arguments for 2010, and plan on keeping it that way.LOL

Thanks for the report lrj.


----------



## Mr.P (Sep 1, 2009)

lil red jeep said:


> Fished Rudee today from 0930 to 1245 and saw only one small flounder caught on a black and white Carolina skiff drifting in the middle. That was the only thing I saw caught. Spoke to one guy who who bragged about all the blues being caught yesterday, and went on to tell me he took home 80 just himself, and his neighbor even more. I wasn't there and certainly couldn't confirm any of it, but if it's true it is really a shame VMRC wasn't around when they should have been.
> 
> Another thread was closed on this very issue, and I understand by reading it that it was getting kind of out of hand. I have caught fish when it was fast and furious and didn't realize I was one or two over till I got home, but 80?


Most of the 80 will most likely sit in the freezer than get thown away in a couple of months when he needs room for more fish. Not to mention bluefish is not that tasty after it has been frozen.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Man...people like that guy make me upset. I kept my 10 and went home. I like to know that when I go back that there will be some fish leftover to catch. 

Fishing is going to suck in 50 years...due to overfishing from both commercial and recreational..

Keep VMRC's number on hand. Give them a ring. They are usually there within 30 minutes.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

I will eat fresh, smaller blue fish. The big ones taste too strong, and freezing them is worthless IMHO. :--|

(But they ARE better than croaker!)


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I stopped there and fished from 2:30pm to 4:00pm I saw 5 or 6 blues pulled in but it was a lot slower than yesterday when me and my dad each got are limits. That's OK though I would not have kept any today anyways. Also yesterday there was a lot of small bait in the water today nothing.


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

What size/length of Gotchas are the best for blues at Rudee?


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I was there as well from 2:30 - 5:00 also and caught 2. It was really slow and to pass the time you got to hear stories about how awsome it was yesterday. "A day late and dollar short" :redface:


Ben


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Schools were blitzing around the Peninsula today...


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Yeah 80 is a bit much. Catch ur 10, eat'em, give'em to ur mama or whatever ya gonna do with'em and then come back for more on a later date. I don't know if I can even lift 80 fish lol!!!


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Semper Fi said:


> What size/length of Gotchas are the best for blues at Rudee?


I use the 3" plugs. I don't think it realy matters though when they are in there they will eat anything but the gotchas hold up better than most baits.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*was 80 ?...*

Did he realy catch 80 ?... probable was just a talk,:redface: I hope by the time we do some fishing we found some in the watter :fishing::fishing:


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## OCEAN_BEAR (Mar 21, 2010)

Blues are definetly here I found a spot where they are a little bigger. Caught an average of 25 inchers saturday. Don't really wanna disclose that location just yet. Gotta be a little selfish for a while. Caught about 40, but only kept my 10. the rest were catch and release just for fun.


----------

